# Musicians who use computers... favourite DAW software?



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just wondering, because I see a lot of "Wat iz de best daw?" on music forums around the place, and I was just curious to see what you guys use. Not even electronic musicians, RL instruments need to be recorded and mixed somehow  Personally, I recently got engaged to Cakewalk Sonar, although I've been using magazine freebie Computer Muzys for quite a while now. It took a while to get there though, I also tried Sony ACID (useless for MIDI) Reaper (couldn't get my head around it) and Ableton Live (great for performance, awful for composing). I've also watched a guy use Pro Tools for about a week as work experience (I got free music!).

So whut's on your hard drive?


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 26, 2009)

I always use FL Studio for my songs.


----------



## randomonlooker (Nov 29, 2009)

Even if I don't upload stuff that I make with it, I use Sonar, I simply love how it allows you to put envelopes for the mix of effects with each track.
But if I ever needed a real professional set-up I wouldn't think twice about getting Pro-tools, it is the bomb, but for smaller home studios it is a bit much.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Reaper audio is primo shit. 
http://www.reaper.fm/
I used it to no end now with a 64 bit version which I have been told is an Audio Tech's wet dream.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 29, 2009)

I use FL Studio all the way.


----------



## protocollie (Dec 12, 2009)

Ableton live. I don't know why you think it's a awful for producing, estimates are about 80% of music on beatport is puked out of someone's copy of ableton live :]


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Dec 12, 2009)

Check out SAW Studio. THe techniques are a little differant, but it's really fast due to being written entirely in Assember. --The PDF manual for the studio is actually larger than the program!


----------



## Plantar (Dec 13, 2009)

I use FL Studio to make drums, mix, add effects, Audacity to record. All of my guitar effects are digital, in which I use VST Host for. So many possibilities with it.

As my guitar input, I've got Fast Track USB.


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 18, 2009)

I want Pro-Tools but right now I'm stuck with Garage Band. It's not that bad. It get's the job done. I use Guitar Rig 3 for effects and what not.


----------

